# Suche das beste Gruselspiel für PC



## Daniel B. (29. Oktober 2009)

*Suche das beste Gruselspiel für PC*

Hey Leute,
ich denke, dass ihr das alle kennt:

Es geht auf Halloween zu und man will richtig was Gruseliges zum Spielen haben. Man googelt und bekommt hunderte Ergebnisse, kann aber keinem so richtig trauen.

Jetzt die Frage an euch: Was ist für euch das richtige Gruselspiel (wenns geht recht neu) für PC?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche das beste Gruselspiel für PC*

Was sind gruselige Spiele? Etwa sowas wie Gruselfilme?  Oder eher etwas in Richtung "Grafik anno 1970", "sound anno 1526", "Storry anno 1n.Ch.", "Steuerung ala Seifenkiste"? Alles zusammen ist dann ein gruseliges Spiel, das bei den Wertungen der einschlägigen Spielepuplikationen mit einem Richtwert von grobgeschätzt 15 eingestuft wird. Und genau das sind gruselige Spiele. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche das beste Gruselspiel für PC*

Schau mal hier, vllt. ist ja da was für dich dabei:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/61668-haertestes-horror-game.html

greetz


----------

